# Cyp Season comes to a close...



## KyushuCalanthe (May 24, 2011)

Well, this has been a so-so year for Cyp flowers in my garden. You have to understand that I live in an area that is the limit for growing these, even the heat tolerant species like _C. formosanum_ and _C. kentuckiense_ have a rough go of it. The summer monsoon seems to be kicking in early this year to boot and that has ravaged many of the flowers - _C. parviflorum v. pubescens_ didn't even get to open its bud before strong winds and pelting rain ripped it to shreds... Ah, just part of the journey.

Here are a few that just finished or are finishing now.

_Cyp. kentuckiense_ - these seem to have established nicely. I don't think you can improve on this species' beauty. Truly one of the most spectacular ones period.







_C. Philipp (macranthos x kentuckiense_) - this is the 3rd year at my place and it is finally flowering, albeit, not very nicely. Should be better next year.






Recently acquired is _C. henryi_. Neat species with very small flowers, but plenty of them (up to ten in very happy plants). It is said they have a spicy odor, but I couldn't detect any scent. I hope it does well.






Finally, the diminutive Japanese native, _C. debile_. Not much of a looker and you have to literally get on your belly to appreciate it. Tough to establish long term. 






And that's it since _C. reginae_ decided not to have a bud this year. Ah well, only another 10 months and the new Cyp season will begin :sob:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2011)

Great shots, Tom!


----------



## kentuckiense (May 25, 2011)

Awesome C. debile photo!


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2011)

Lovely still. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 25, 2011)

hey Tom,
great job done with the Cyps in your area.
superiour kentuckiense 

cheers


----------



## goldenrose (May 25, 2011)

:clap::clap: I've certainly enjoyed others cyp season! Thanks for sharing with us that aren't brave enough to take the chance!


----------



## Erythrone (May 25, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Shiva (May 25, 2011)

Real treasures! I'm so itching to try a few.:drool:


----------



## W. Beetus (May 25, 2011)

I really like the henryi! Nice plants.


----------



## Dido (Jun 5, 2011)

Hy tom a lot of nice shot
well done. 
Love the debile


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 5, 2011)

Very Nice Tom.. Mine are done too. I only had the 2 flowers this year calceolous & acaule.. They both have seed pods!!  The seedlings from Ron are doing good. I will post pics this week of them..


----------



## Shiva (Jun 5, 2011)

But the season is beginning here. Just went up into the Laurentian mountains today to take some pics. I will post them tomorrow. Right now I'm beat climbing up and down the mountain.


----------



## yijiawang (Jun 10, 2011)

Very beautiful, the best form of Kentuckiense, dark red petals~ Maybe you could consider collect albino one^_^


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 11, 2011)

yijiawang said:


> Very beautiful, the best form of Kentuckiense, dark red petals~ Maybe you could consider collect albino one^_^



Ha! I wish...those are rare as hen's teeth.


----------

